# What am I vaping?



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

Howsit Eciggsa peeps.

Funny topic but have any of yous that have multiple devices every grabbed a vape after 2 weeks or more that has filled juice started vaping on it and wonder what flavour is this?

It has happened to me offten and sometimes after a couple of toots I realise what it is but sometimes for the life of me I can't figure it out .

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/6/18)

That doesn't happen to me... I pretty much always know what's in my devices.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> That doesn't happen to me... I pretty much always know what's in my devices.



Hahahaha I wonder why that is uncle @Rob Fisher .
Maybe your memory is great because of all the "Pills" you consume

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (29/6/18)

I know what you mean @Clouds4Days 

Sometimes old juice that has been sitting in a device for a while tastes a bit arbitrary. Maybe its the old wick or rusted coil, not sure.

I know most of the juices that go frequently into my devices and they usually stay in those devices so not much guessing from me. But it has happened a few times when trying out new juices and leaving it for a while.

Sidenote -
Would be nice to line up 10 devices with 10 very popular flavours and get people to try guess what juice is in there.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

Silver said:


> I know what you mean @Clouds4Days
> 
> Sometimes old juice that has been sitting in a device for a while tastes a bit arbitrary. Maybe its the old wick or rusted coil, not sure.
> 
> ...



Taste is a funny thing @Silver when you read a label of a complex juice you can pick up the flavour profile easily but if someone hands you a device doesn't tell you what's inside sometimes (most times) it can be tricky identifying what you actually vaping.

I brought up this Thread because this afternoon it happened to me again and with one of my favourite juices but I had finished the bottle 3 weeks back.

But I couldn't figure what I was vaping only after finishing half my squonk bottle I finally managed to realise it was my Decadent Clouds Freeze Breath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Taste is a funny thing @Silver when you read a label of a complex juice you can pick up the flavour profile easily but if someone hands you a device doesn't tell you what's inside sometimes (most times) it can be tricky identifying what you actually vaping.
> 
> I brought up this Thread because this afternoon it happened to me again and with one of my favourite juices but I had finished the bottle 3 weeks back.
> 
> But I couldn't figure what I was vaping only after finishing half my squonk bottle I finally managed to realise it was my Decadent Clouds Freeze Breath.



I hear you loud and clear
When i review juices i obviously know the basic flavour but I really try hard not to read any detailed description while penning my comments on what im tasting.
I do agree that reading the detailed description (if there is ione) often influences what you perceive to be tasting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

Silver said:


> I hear you loud and clear
> When i review juices i obviously know the basic flavour but I really try hard not to read any detailed description while penning my comments on what im tasting.
> I do agree that reading the detailed description (if there is ione) often influences what you perceive to be tasting.



It's like when you watch those cooking shows and they blindfold people and do a taste test. I can laugh myself silly watching. 

Amazing what just taking away one of your senses (sight) can do. 
And in the same sense this is what happens to us vapers.

You take away our sight (Being able to read a profile) and it can be a mission figuering out what one is actually vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> It's like when you watch those cooking shows and they blindfold people and do a taste test. I can laugh myself silly watching.
> 
> Amazing what just taking away one of your senses (sight) can do.
> And in the same sense this is what happens to us vapers.
> ...



So true

When i started reviewing juices i found it incredibky difficult to describe different tastes accurately and comvey that so others would understand. So hard to describe a taste.

I went to read up on how they describe wine and also cigars. And then discovered lots of "flavour wheel" type of concepts that help to describe things and their different nuances. 

This didnt help all that much, confused me a bit actually. 

To me its still fascinating trying to capture in words what you're tasting. One of the joys of vaping for me. Wish i had more time to do more reviews...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (29/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> You take away our sight (Being able to read a profile) and it can be a mission figuering out what one is actually vaping.



Same as with being deaf and your other senses become heightened. I'm deaf myself and I smell things very well. A lot of things that others don't pick up on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/6/18)

Silver said:


> I know what you mean @Clouds4Days
> 
> Sometimes old juice that has been sitting in a device for a while tastes a bit arbitrary. Maybe its the old wick or rusted coil, not sure.
> 
> ...




Once left a raspberry juice in my ammit for a month... turned purple which I found quite amusing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (29/6/18)

Silver said:


> To me its still fascinating trying to capture in words what you're tasting. One of the joys of vaping for me. Wish i had more time to do more reviews...



I find it really difficult to describe flavour, hence my brief coffee reviews (which will resume next week). I also wish you had more time for reviews, because your reviews are excellent!! You do justice to the juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Howsit Eciggsa peeps.
> 
> Funny topic but have any of yous that have multiple devices every grabbed a vape after 2 weeks or more that has filled juice started vaping on it and wonder what flavour is this?
> 
> It has happened to me offten and sometimes after a couple of toots I realise what it is but sometimes for the life of me I can't figure it out .



@Clouds4Days I can never remember what juice is in my mod, because I change juice with every tank. So now I have a system whereby each mod has its own container in which I place the mod and the bottle of juice which was last used. Pics to follow - just sorting out my vape cupboard and room, after having had more shelves put in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777 (29/6/18)

Damn I can relate to this! When I leave the house, which doesn't happen to often, I take a little Vape travel kit with me. Basically just 2 batteries, 2 coils, 2 pieces of cotton, and 5 filled Squonk bottles. Only when used something gets replaced so most of the time I always have 3 full bottles still in the kit. Thought it would be easy to tell them apart just by the smell...............I swear there's 2 flavours in there I've never mixed before in my life. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (30/6/18)

@Steyn777 I hope that you like them! One day someone tried one of my mods and then said that he didn't like the juice - not realising that it was one that he'd made for me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Once left a raspberry juice in my ammit for a month... turned purple which I found quite amusing


And it didn’t leak! Will have to get some wicking tips from you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Damn I can relate to this! When I leave the house, which doesn't happen to often, I take a little Vape travel kit with me. Basically just 2 batteries, 2 coils, 2 pieces of cotton, and 5 filled Squonk bottles. Only when used something gets replaced so most of the time I always have 3 full bottles still in the kit. Thought it would be easy to tell them apart just by the smell...............I swear there's 2 flavours in there I've never mixed before in my life. Lol.


@Steyn777 , start vaping faster!  That way you will never have to guess! Eish, but I can relate as well, found 2 unmarked bottles the other day, had to try them to figure out what they were, turned out to be some of @vicTor Icee Watermelon  he had gifted me, and surprise, the bottle of vg I use for rewicking that I was looking for . That damm bottle is now properly marked!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/18)

Hooked said:


> I find it really difficult to describe flavour, hence my brief coffee reviews (which will resume next week). I also wish you had more time for reviews, because your reviews are excellent!! You do justice to the juice.



Thanks very much @Hooked - hugely appreciated.

I think each flavour profile has a couple of things one needs to try assess. I agree that coffee is not easy to describe. However I suppose one can try analyse the sweet vs bitter spectrum, how milky it is versus coffee taste and then dry vs juicy. I think an important one would also be the type of coffee flavour - ie spicy or....... perhaps @Rude Rudi can enlighten us (given his coffee experience) on the broad "types" of coffee flavours, if there is such a thing. 

Problem is that when one goes into it in too much detail, then the review may not be appreciated by others. I realised this when I researched how people describe tobaccoes. Wow, it's a minefield! I can understand grassy and earthy (because I can taste that clearly) but when they come with all these other words to describe different types of tobacco leaves - my head spins and it doesn't really mean much to my taste buds. And that's because I haven't tasted all those words before... Lol.

Would be great to have a "flavour description dictionary" for each flavour profile...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @Hooked - hugely appreciated.
> 
> I think each flavour profile has a couple of things one needs to try assess. I agree that coffee is not easy to describe. However I suppose one can try analyse the sweet vs bitter spectrum, how milky it is versus coffee taste and then dry vs juicy. I think an important one would also be the type of coffee flavour - ie spicy or....... perhaps @Rude Rudi can enlighten us (given his coffee experience) on the broad "types" of coffee flavours, if there is such a thing.
> 
> ...


@Silver I sometimes think that people forget that tastes differ, what I taste vs you might be totally different! I also think that pride and envy, as well as descriptions that people sometimes “expect to hear/see” based on their interpretations, may also affect the way the review is received. 

I am sometimes astounded at what some of the more experienced vapers and mixers can pick up in a concentrate and juice by taste and smell alone, but for now I will stick to agreeing or disagreeing with the profile the mixer or concentrate provide, and the basics regarding the tastes I am able to pick up, and attempt to identify when and where I pick up the taste in the vaping process. 

The old adage of keep it simple stupid, also pops into my mind. I love writing, so I sometimes elaborate too much, and with time being a precious commodity, people are not always willing to spend the time to understand what I am trying to describe regarding the “experience” I am having. I also have to agree that a dictionary might be great, but that would be agreeing with someone else’s experience and interpretation, and not necessarily your own. 

To everyone vaping and wanting to “comment” on a juice, rather than reviewing, less is sometimes more, and it’s your interpretation of the experience you are describing, not living someone else’s. I am going to follow my own advice this time around, and share my experience, not a review with those that may be interested. They are welcome to do the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/6/18)

Very well said @Room Fogger 

I agree, its your experience that is more important.

When i review a juice (call it a review or my experience of it) what i try do is jot down what i am tasting. Often its hard to describe, sometimes its easier. I keep on vaping it for days in one device and each time i toot i may feel like jotting down something else i notice. Eventually i have a page or two of comments.

Then i look at it and put it together in the writeup

I know that each persons taste is different, but what i try do is to describe it as best as i can. Ie what is the flavour in there? Dry/sweet, juicy, any texture, aftertaste. So that it might help others considering the juice. For me its not about being able to pick up the minor tastes or slight deviations or even to pick out the nuances. If they are evident i will note them down but i dont imagine them - they have to be there.

I also explain whether i enjoyed the juice, but i think thats less useful to the reader. More useful (to me at least) is what is the taste and the other notes, whether i like it or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/6/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @Hooked - hugely appreciated.
> 
> I think each flavour profile has a couple of things one needs to try assess. I agree that coffee is not easy to describe. However I suppose one can try analyse the sweet vs bitter spectrum, how milky it is versus coffee taste and then dry vs juicy. I think an important one would also be the type of coffee flavour - ie spicy or....... perhaps @Rude Rudi can enlighten us (given his coffee experience) on the broad "types" of coffee flavours, if there is such a thing.
> 
> ...



We undergo a nose and palate development course to 'train' our senses to identify the various flavours in coffee. The flavour wheel lists all the aromas present in coffee and hones it down into the various sub-sections per flavour group. This explains how to use the wheel, developed by SCAA (Speciality Coffee Association).
The nose training course is very interesting and it is a kit from France called Le New du Cafe (the nose of coffee). It contains 36 aromas for you to smell and memorize. The illustrated book describes the aromatic group of each aroma, it's odoriferous features and its presence in the world’s coffees.
See the rationale here. It's rather pricey so not really the man in the street will buy. We offer this course at work, called the Coffee Passionate Course, and I'm happy to provide more info if anyone is interested.

Coffee flavour wheel:

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (30/6/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @Hooked - hugely appreciated.
> 
> I think each flavour profile has a couple of things one needs to try assess. I agree that coffee is not easy to describe. However I suppose one can try analyse the sweet vs bitter spectrum, how milky it is versus coffee taste and then dry vs juicy. I think an important one would also be the type of coffee flavour - ie spicy or....... perhaps @Rude Rudi can enlighten us (given his coffee experience) on the broad "types" of coffee flavours, if there is such a thing.
> 
> ...



@Silver A flavour dictionary! What a great idea! What coffee experience of Rude Rudi are you referring to?

@Rude Rudi I would certainly appreciate any guidance/suggestions from you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver A flavour dictionary! What a great idea! What coffee experience of Rude Rudi are you referring to?
> 
> @Rude Rudi I would certainly appreciate any guidance/suggestions from you.



My full time job is at a coffee company - we are the largest coffee importer, roaster and supplier in Africa... We supply most restaurants, hotels, corporates, etc...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (30/6/18)

I'm al


Room Fogger said:


> @Silver I sometimes think that people forget that tastes differ, what I taste vs you might be totally different! I also think that pride and envy, as well as descriptions that people sometimes “expect to hear/see” based on their interpretations, may also affect the way the review is received.
> 
> I am sometimes astounded at what some of the more experienced vapers and mixers can pick up in a concentrate and juice by taste and smell alone, but for now I will stick to agreeing or disagreeing with the profile the mixer or concentrate provide, and the basics regarding the tastes I am able to pick up, and attempt to identify when and where I pick up the taste in the vaping process.
> 
> ...



I'm very much a "less is more" kind of person. That's why these elaborate flavour descriptions e.g. being transported to a tropical island, irritates me so much. I don't want a sales pitch - all that I want to know is the flavour *profile* e.g. pineapple, mango, papaya and that's usually how I comment in the What did you vape today thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (30/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> We undergo a nose and palate development course to 'train' our senses to identify the various flavours in coffee. The flavour wheel lists all the aromas present in coffee and hones it down into the various sub-sections per flavour group. This explains how to use the wheel, developed by SCAA (Speciality Coffee Association).
> The nose training course is very interesting and it is a kit from France called Le New du Cafe (the nose of coffee). It contains 36 aromas for you to smell and memorize. The illustrated book describes the aromatic group of each aroma, it's odoriferous features and its presence in the world’s coffees.
> See the rationale here. It's rather pricey so not really the man in the street will buy. We offer this course at work, called the Coffee Passionate Course, and I'm happy to provide more info if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...



@Rude Rudi Sorry didn't see tht you'd already replied. Gosh, this looks absolutely fascinating!!! What kind of work do you do? The Coffee Passionate Course sounds interesting too. I suppose it's not held in Cape Town is it?


----------



## Rude Rudi (30/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Rude Rudi Sorry didn't see tht you'd already replied. Gosh, this looks absolutely fascinating!!! What kind of work do you do? The Coffee Passionate Course sounds interesting too. I suppose it's not held in Cape Town is it?



I'm in sales - I sell the black stuff to national restaurant and forecourt groups... Yes, we offer the course at our Cape Town offices. Send me a PM if you are interested...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (30/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> We undergo a nose and palate development course to 'train' our senses to identify the various flavours in coffee. The flavour wheel lists all the aromas present in coffee and hones it down into the various sub-sections per flavour group. This explains how to use the wheel, developed by SCAA (Speciality Coffee Association).
> The nose training course is very interesting and it is a kit from France called Le New du Cafe (the nose of coffee). It contains 36 aromas for you to smell and memorize. The illustrated book describes the aromatic group of each aroma, it's odoriferous features and its presence in the world’s coffees.
> See the rationale here. It's rather pricey so not really the man in the street will buy. We offer this course at work, called the Coffee Passionate Course, and I'm happy to provide more info if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Holy moly! Makes engineering studies look like a walk in the park! 

I have been wondering if there is a way to "write" flavor. Meaning like we write music or explain colors in terms of RGB ratios. This would make explaining and even mixing flavors so much easier. Seems like your post shows that the complexity of flavors makes this idea rather ridiculous.

Or is it?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> We undergo a nose and palate development course to 'train' our senses to identify the various flavours in coffee. The flavour wheel lists all the aromas present in coffee and hones it down into the various sub-sections per flavour group. This explains how to use the wheel, developed by SCAA (Speciality Coffee Association).
> The nose training course is very interesting and it is a kit from France called Le New du Cafe (the nose of coffee). It contains 36 aromas for you to smell and memorize. The illustrated book describes the aromatic group of each aroma, it's odoriferous features and its presence in the world’s coffees.
> See the rationale here. It's rather pricey so not really the man in the street will buy. We offer this course at work, called the Coffee Passionate Course, and I'm happy to provide more info if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


You don't perhaps offer the same type of course with wine? I can do the swirl pretty well, lift the glass to the light and look at it intently, push my face as deep in it as possible when I do take a wiff...so basically I have mailed the "this guy must know what he's doing" act...but I get 1 aroma and 1 aroma only from every single wine a taste, and I call that aroma: Wine.
Then again, I like the wine flavour and it makes me feel happy when I drink enough of it, so I'm fine actually.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Steyn777 (30/6/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Steyn777 , start vaping faster!  That way you will never have to guess! Eish, but I can relate as well, found 2 unmarked bottles the other day, had to try them to figure out what they were, turned out to be some of @vicTor Icee Watermelon  he had gifted me, and surprise, the bottle of vg I use for rewicking that I was looking for . That damm bottle is now properly marked!


Well I use the Zues when I travel now...so fast vaping is not really a choice anymore. And for that Rta I travel with my 100ml mixes and nothing comes back. Problem solved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/7/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> We undergo a nose and palate development course to 'train' our senses to identify the various flavours in coffee. The flavour wheel lists all the aromas present in coffee and hones it down into the various sub-sections per flavour group. This explains how to use the wheel, developed by SCAA (Speciality Coffee Association).
> The nose training course is very interesting and it is a kit from France called Le New du Cafe (the nose of coffee). It contains 36 aromas for you to smell and memorize. The illustrated book describes the aromatic group of each aroma, it's odoriferous features and its presence in the world’s coffees.
> See the rationale here. It's rather pricey so not really the man in the street will buy. We offer this course at work, called the Coffee Passionate Course, and I'm happy to provide more info if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...



Oh my word, cant believe i missed this post @Rude Rudi 
I think i was neck deep in VapeCon things when you posted it
Thank you, this is excellent!!!
I love it!

@Hooked, this is for you and reading these things should help you with your coffee research even if you dont go on the course

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, cant believe i missed this post @Rude Rudi
> I think i was neck deep in VapeCon things when you posted it
> Thank you, this is excellent!!!
> I love it!
> ...


It also gives perspective to @Rude Rudi ability to mix the way he does. He’s got a trained high end nose assisting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

